# Kicked out of MMSL, Hello



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

New To the forum, got kicked out of MMSL for not toeing the line.
Been married 23 years and have had a big sex turn around. Looking forward to participating in this forum.

UMP


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I gave advice to a new poster without waiting for his "triage".
4 members posted advice before me, but I got kicked out. 
It was not bad advice, it was rank and file MMSL basic stuff, but I did it before the "triage" and also after being strafed by a moderator.
Basically, I did not cave from moderator pressure and ridicule. I stood up for my posts and got kicked out.
No problem. I actually said that if they kicked me out for what I did, I would not want to be there anyway, which is true.
I think I have good advice to give and only want to help because after 23 years of marriage I'm having the BEST sex of my life.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to your "new" family, Ump! Glad to have you and your experience here at TAM!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> Welcome to your "new" family, Ump! Glad to have you and your experience here at TAM!


Thank you.
MMSL really helped my marriage and I have great respect for Athol and his information. However, leaving your "company" in control of moderators with napoleon complexes is not such a great idea. 
It's good to be here.


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome!!! Looking forward to getting to know you!


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

TAM is the best and most effective - so don't worry and welcome!


----------



## frankman (Sep 23, 2014)

Machiavelli II?


----------



## frankman (Sep 23, 2014)

Reference for the win.

He posted on my thread. Everything he predicted happened.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

frankman said:


> Reference for the win.
> 
> He posted on my thread. Everything he predicted happened.


What? You lost me.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

MMSL has a message board? Triage? 

This whole MMSL thing is getting a bit like Scientology. Nah, don't trust that Vince Masuka(Dexter)-looking dude.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

UMP said:


> but I did it before the "triage" and also after being strafed by a moderator.


Amateurs! We don't strafe here. We keel-haul. It's much more painful!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Common sense for sale, humph. Once the product is for sale, the restraints come down on creativity. Product control and all that... Your not the first. 

Greetings


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

```

```



UMP said:


> What? You lost me.


Guestimating: maybe.

Frankman came here mid sept with his wife complaining about him. Macievelli was a poster heavy into mmsl type stuff. Machievelli posted frankman was being replaced. Turns out mach was right. His wife was a week or so from starting an affair.

He must think you post like macievelli.

Mach was permabanned. I think for arguing too much. Not dead sure. Miss him.


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

A lot of people get confused about MMSL. They think it's a website dedicated to helping people with their troubled marriages.

It's actually a website dedicated to helping Athol K make money and support his family.

People read the articles and "discussion" and think that they are welcome to exchange knowledge and toss ideas back and forth in an effort to improve things.

This attitude does not help make money, and so people get banned.

Welcome to TAM!

Weightlifter, I heard that Machiavelli actually got...... keel-hauled. By Amplexor.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

NotLikeYou said:


> A lot of people get confused about MMSL. They think it's a website dedicated to helping people with their troubled marriages.
> 
> It's actually a website dedicated to helping Athol K make money and support his family.
> 
> ...


Ssssshh. Sounds painful. Dont give rdmu's Bob any fresh ideas!


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm glad everyone knows what MmSl whatever means. 

Welcome


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

NotLikeYou said:


> A lot of people get confused about MMSL. They think it's a website dedicated to helping people with their troubled marriages.
> 
> It's actually a website dedicated to helping Athol K make money and support his family.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely correct. 
If I reply to a new poster essentially saying "grow a pair, shut the F up, go lift some weights, grow up and be a man" and the poster "get's it", they can't sell him product.
I don't blame Athol. He has a business plan, for better or worse, and he sticks to it. More power to him.
However, I just wanted to help others because I've had such a great turn around in my marriage.
I guess all things happen for the best and I'm glad to be here!


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I find some of the slamming of mmlsp funny... It works, their site may suck, but reading and following the book is worth it for a significant fraction of men.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

UMP said:


> However, I just wanted to help others because I've had such a great turn around in my marriage.
> I guess all things happen for the best and I'm glad to be here!


UMP, I had the same reaction at another site. Posted once. Got a PM with "What are you doing here?" and was dropped kicked after my sincere response. Revelation in my marriage that turned it around. I was shown the door. Instead of digging deeper as I did did have some questions I needed answered for a past relationship they dropped kicked me like a football on the 4th down. TAM is a great site.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Forest said:


> MMSL has a message board? Triage?
> 
> This whole MMSL thing is getting a bit like Scientology. Nah, don't trust that Vince Masuka(Dexter)-looking dude.


Totally agree. 

I equate Athol Kay and marriage to L. Ron Hubbard and religion.

Athol has basically retired from the forum and other parts of the website, to concentrate on scheduling his $149.00 per hour personal help calls, and counting his money.

Has become very cult like.


----------

